# they are closing up entrance.



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

In the 14yrs of bee keeping I have never seem such a thing. Went to inspect and found one of the hives had closed the entrance up expect for one beehole on each end.. I tore it out.. did my inspect. Had eggs brood and larva. Lots of bees and 2 supers full of honey.. I placed a handfull of pine needles to cover half the entrance.. this morning they are at it again.. any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

What is the weather like in your area?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

sometimes when bees close the entrance it is easier for them to protect the hives. there may be some robbing going on.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I've heard of hives preferring just a hole with no bottom entrance needed. Like the other poster said, the issue may be ease of protection, especially if they are getting a lot of invaders.

Why not jut give them an entrance reducer so they can apply their energies at the business at hand (brood & honey) and not continue to have to rebuild their entrance that they feel is so important.

I agree with the philosophy that the bees know what's best for them. Any way we can assist them and minimally invade their space is beneficial.

Perhaps they are dealing with a larger pest like a mouse or a skunk?


----------

